

Whiteboard Coding Tips for Interviews - jnagro
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/5-whiteboard-coding-tips-for-interviews

======
Scaevolus
6\. Write with your shoulder. Trying to draw whiteboard-sized letters with
your fingers produces sloppy handwriting. Keep your hand and wrist stable, and
move your shoulder. This applies to normal handwriting as well, but the
improvement isn't as immediately obvious:
[http://www.paperpenalia.com/handwriting.html](http://www.paperpenalia.com/handwriting.html)

------
lmartel
A definite +1 for writing down the question.

Regardless of your confidence in yourself, it just takes one inarticulate
interviewer sending you off in the wrong direction and then marking you down
as "couldn't solve the problem and then claimed to have misheard me" to ruin
your review, especially since many companies nowadays require a unanimous
"yes" before making an offer.

------
wink
How about number 1: Give the interviewed person a working pen.

No, I'm not making this up, sadly :(

